# What are the advantages of boom dosing ipam compared to 3x daily injects?



## Ricky_blobby (Mar 25, 2015)

Would the muscle building/ fat burning effects be roughly the same:

100mcg/100mcg of cjc/ghrp-2

Or Pre-bed 500mcg/200mcg ipam/cjc


----------

